# de Havilland Sea Hornet to be Restored



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2017)

_View: https://www.facebook.com/ClassicWingsMagazine/photos/a.441600692547940.92871.251326048242073/1674906892550641/?type=3&theater_


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2017)

It's not April 1st is it?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2017)

That'll be one to watch out for !


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2017)

Our Mosquito group has actually been tracking this for a bit and waiting for the formal announcement. Here's some info from our side:


_View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=627378114317715&set=oa.1522816161090842&type=3&theater&ifg=1_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 19, 2017)

This will be great to watch!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2017)

Introductory article form Warbird News:

Sea Hornet Resurrection – de Havilland’s Finest Fighter Set for Rebirth


----------



## pbehn (Oct 4, 2017)

It would be great to see a Hornet fly again but I wish they would go easy on the word "restored"


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2017)

Very true.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------

